# Type Least Likely to Believe in MBTI



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know which MBTI type is least likely to believe in MBTI types? I'm tempted to say INTJ's are the type MOST likely to believe it, simply because it's the first explanation we get of why we are the way we are and the first indication that we're not alone on the planet. But I've met a few people who dismiss MBTI as nothing more than horoscopes for smart people and wondered if most of them were of the same type.

Another possibility to explain those who dismiss MBTI as they are the people who fall closest to the middle of the spectrum, so no one type explains them any better than another, while those who find the MBTI meaningful are those who fall farthest out along the edges, meaning that they are much more "of type" than those with balanced scores. But I'm still curious if one type is more likely to dismiss it than any of the others. I remember reading one type hates categorization and "boxes" and "labels", and therefore wouldn't likely be fond of MBTI at all, but I can't remember which type that was.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

If we could generalize that at all, maybe high Si types? Based on my family members, their earthly feet on the ground practical thought patterns seem to not believe too much on something you can't touch with your hands and see with your eyes  

Of course that's just a guess not an attempt to offend these types in any ways


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

i remember reading somewhere that xSTJs are the least likely to believe in MBTI...


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

Moo Rice said:


> i remember reading somewhere that xSTJs are the least likely to believe in MBTI...


Yeah same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Moo Rice said:


> i remember reading somewhere that xSTJs are the least likely to believe in MBTI...


I guess I'm an exception to the trend then.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

istp and estp


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

STs in general. There's no practicality to it and it's all pseudo-science.

But the few like me who stumble upon it and take two seconds to study it do get interested because it ultimately has some validity. Fun fact, but every ESTP I know and whom are essentially poster boys of that type, I made them take the test or sent them the description and the reaction has always been something along the lines of _''DAFUCK!! This is some sort of magic trick, right??''_

I think ultimately the two types that seem the least interested in it are ESTJ/ESFJ, coincidentally the most demonized types in the MBTI online community so make of that what you will. A lot of them have taken the test but in what I suspect is Tertiary Ne fashion, they're like _''LOL that was cute but I got other stuff to do'' _But then most most ESFJs seem to think astrology is gospel, so whatever...


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

ESTJ is my guess.


----------



## zepu (Aug 12, 2018)

It's hard to tell which types are least likely to believe in mbti bc those people tend not to take it seriously and therefore it is hard to type them. My friend and I are both intps. My friend used to be really into mbti stuff but he recently dismissed it as being rediculous. I, on the other hand, know that there's clearly flaws in the theory (just like in every theory) but I believe there's definitely something to it. 

Anyway to answer your question, I think the type least likely to believe in mbti is intp because we're always second guessing ourselves and everything around us.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Based on stereotypes alone, I would says ESTJ and ESFJ.

That being said, myself and other xNTPs I know irl dismiss the MBTI as bullshit. It's just fun and helps in understanding others, but to a limited degree.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

Id say ST types are most likely to dismiss it on a surface level as S and T combo is ultra logical and concrete and MBTI is a little more to an outside observer some magical fancy system but like any other "magic" MBTI has a logical order to it so STs could then enjoy it. Long term Id say a Ti user could overthink it and start to see all the little errors all systems have as MBTI is a product of human nature crafting patterns in nature that means certain flaws in all systems and therefore Ti is the universal system perfecter providing it doesn't go overboard.


But then like enneagram also has a part in playing and Id guess body traid types may see it as overthinking and over compicating something while the head traid loves it as head types love catogeory and heart traid sees it as a possible tool for image crafting.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Se-dom or Se-aux types.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

It’s hard to answer without stereotyping so I might just go with my admittedly biased opinion: ESFP

Those with strong Ti or N functions will be more likely to enjoy studying the theories one way or another.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Violet Heart said:


> Id say ST types are most likely to dismiss it on a surface level as S and T combo is ultra logical and concrete and MBTI is a little more to an outside observer some magical fancy system but like any other "magic" MBTI has a logical order to it so STs could then enjoy it. Long term Id say a Ti user could overthink it and start to see all the little errors all systems have as MBTI is a product of human nature crafting patterns in nature that means certain flaws in all systems and therefore Ti is the universal system perfecter providing it doesn't go overboard.
> 
> 
> But then like enneagram also has a part in playing and Id guess body traid types may see it as overthinking and over compicating something while the head traid loves it as head types love catogeory and heart traid sees it as a possible tool for image crafting.


Can I buy a comma?

Thanks, all, for your input. I'm guessing there's no official word on the question since no one provided a link?


----------

